# 10.7 and Wide Gamut monitors...



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

I use a Dell 2407WFP-HC 24" S-PVA. The HC variant it is added wide gamut.

Everything looks perfect to me. My CS profile is very well calibrated also. I honestly couldn't ask it to look any better.


----------

